# Help



## Cauterox4 (Nov 3, 2015)

I have a 9 month old German shepherd pup what are the chances it will get along with another female pup or is that a bad idea


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

2 females?? Female x female aggression is fairly common in gsds, just fyi. also its a good idea to get the first pup well trained before bringing in another.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

yeah, bad idea. really.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep, bad idea. 


If you want another pup go with the opposite gender and WAIT til the other pup is an adult and well trained.


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

I agree that waiting until the 9 month old is fully trained is the easiest way to go. This allows you to focus more on the puppy while training and the older dog is the example. That said, I have two females and one male, I have not seen and do not expect to see aggression. Training two puppies together is hard work and making them a pack that works alone and together is even more work. You need to ask yourself do you have the time and are you willing to work with these puppies to get the result you want? It has been my experience that dogs do not fail, handlers do. The rewards of training two puppies are really great, but it is a labor of love and I encourage you to have both eyes open before you get the second puppy. Good luck, it is hard to not want a second (third), they are such a treasure!:grin2:


----------



## Cauterox4 (Nov 3, 2015)

I know it's a bad idea with the females but my pup grew up with another pup that was my parents dog and me and my wife just moved to Texas and they live in New Jersey so my pup is looking for another dog she is bored all the time and I play with her a lot is it still a bad idea if she is very well trained and grew up with another dog please help


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Why don't you arrange play dates for your dog with dogs she can socialize with, that will allow her to play with other dogs but also give you free time at home to continue training and working with her

Just a suggestion. My GSD loves to play with my family's dogs when we visit but due to distance he only gets to see them usually once maybe twice a week and he's fine with that. Just because a dog is dog social doesn't mean they have to live with them 24/7, this is a good time to really work on building the bond so she doesn't see dogs as her only source of fun and entertainment


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If your dog is "bored" then play with her, train her, pet her, take her for a walk, engage her mind with games. Do something with her.​


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Cauterox4 said:


> I know it's a bad idea with the females but my pup grew up with another pup that was my parents dog and me and my wife just moved to Texas and they live in New Jersey so my pup is looking for another dog she is bored all the time and I play with her a lot is it still a bad idea if she is very well trained and grew up with another dog please help


She probably is more than just bored. A human can't exercise a dog like another dog can and she is probably restless after being accustomed to burning off some real energy. Are there any dog parks in your area? 

If you go with a second dog, choose a male. The only problem I see with getting a second puppy now, and will exist if you choose to wait, is that there will be a size discrepancy for many months during play, so you will have to be more vigilant.


----------



## Cauterox4 (Nov 3, 2015)

what about adopting a older dog like the same age or older still a bad idea


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cauterox4 said:


> what about adopting a older dog like the same age or older still a bad idea


Still not a good idea. You do not want two dogs that are the same age, that would mean having two PUPPIES at the same time because your current dog is still a puppy. 

In my opinion, rescue dogs require more work than puppies, you are not starting with a "blank slate" when you get a rescue dog, some of them do not even know basic training commands. You have to learn their personality, you have to work on getting them to trust you, to listen to you, you will have to work with them to untrain certain behaviors and you have to work on forming a bond with them.

Also, having two dogs close in age means having two senior dogs at the same time and senior dogs can be expensive with medical bills, medication and if they require certain foods. Not to mention that there is a much higher risk of them passing away possibly within months of each other and that would be heartbreaking.

I wanted to add that I have absolutely nothing but respect for those who rescue and I would never tell someone not to rescue a dog. I just think in the OP's situation, they should wait for their current puppy to mature before adding another puppy/dog to their household, whether they decide to go through a breeder or a rescue.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I've had three sets of females. Introducing a pup to an older female has worked well. But I wouldn't do two puppies - I'd wait until the first dog is two or three.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Austerlitz German Shepherds just made available a 3 yr old male. I think White gets along with other dogs. She has trained him and used him as demo dog for her classes.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Cauterox4 said:


> what about adopting a older dog like the same age or older still a bad idea


That could work. You would be able to get a good feel for what another adult dog's temperament is like and whether it was good with other dogs, as long as you get a male.


----------



## shakariah (May 5, 2016)

I had 3 females at once the most at two separate times, 2 labs and a gs. Currently have 7 month old female boxer and 3 month old gs for the past month, no issues. Eat,walk and play together.


----------

